# Priceless Vermilion today



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

1st time all year Me & 2 brothers were able to get together & fish, we had a blast,18 walleyes, nothing huge biggest 5 1/2 lbs, 46 f.ow. pretty much straight out.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice work !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Heck of a nice day. You braved the elements and were rewarded with a wonderful memory! Great job!


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Stevo; Nice job with the brothers, great pictures! I was wonderering if most of the walleye you caught today were a even mix of males and females or more of one or the other. I’m obviously thinking where are the big girls at? The fish I caught were 3 to 1 females this week.


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

I'd say a 50/50 mix today the 2 biggest females we caught were deeper


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

all crankbaits


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice job! I have 2 brothers myself and mostly only are together only @ holidays or on a boat fishing "mother" Erie. Again nice job and enjoy a few great meals with that Erie gold!

Don.

Ps...keep the walleye wings...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Walleye wings...yum!

Don.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Way to get out there on em and get em! Nice.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice Job! November is my favorite time to fishbthe big lake, I got winded out twice!


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice job! Thanks for the report.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jul 9, 2016)

Ran out to 46 FOW... 3 man limit in about 3 hours. Bandits, any bright color worked. 75-85 ft back. Lake was flat, great day fishing, got off the water right before the rain started.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

We also did well today. Started in 41 ft. 6 fish in one hour. Then went out to 46 ft and ended getting are 2 man limit in 3 hours. Culled fish with 25 being caught. P10 60 to 80 ft no weight. Awesome weather. Enjoyed the talk on the radio. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

Nice job IrishEyes & Mobil4 !. any big fish ?


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Stevo said:


> Nice job IrishEyes & Mobil4 !. any big fish ?


Nope the largest was a 6 and 4 pounder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

Im betting someones gonna go out for the yellow perch & hook into a HAWG walleye !.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jul 9, 2016)

Stevo said:


> Nice job IrishEyes & Mobil4 !. any big fish ?


Biggest was probably 6 lbs


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

Stevo said:


> View attachment 283013
> View attachment 283015
> View attachment 283017


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

nice job. maybe i need to get the lund out and make the trip over.


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

Stevo said:


> View attachment 283013
> View attachment 283015
> View attachment 283017


nice job stevo and happy thanksgiving to all


----------



## Krazy4Fish (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone know if the docks are still in at vermillion? Headed up this weekend. 
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

Krazy4Fish said:


> Anyone know if the docks are still in at vermillion? Headed up this weekend.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


They were still in last Sunday Eve


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Krazy4Fish said:


> Anyone know if the docks are still in at vermillion? Headed up this weekend.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Yes they are.


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

Tough day today for me going solo, only 2 football eyes, nothing big 22'', humblebee & clown


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Very quick trip today. 10 small fish all released. Bandits 35-45 ,ft
Back. 44 ft of water. Lost a board today. Name and number on it. Good luck all!


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Stevo; yesterday around KI we did bandits 80’-100’ behind board unassisted chrome, blue top bandit w/ Orange bottom took 10 of 20 fish rest were on combinations of chrome w/ black top and fruit dot w black face, or a couple were on suspending rapala stick bait Gold w/ black top behind 3 oz.behind bottom bouncer big fish 24”. Speeds were .8 to 1.5 mph lots of turns. Better luck tomorrow! Good talking with you. Water temps 38 degrees.


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

Would you say that some p10s would do the trick or maybe elite 8s? I only have one bandit and it yellow with pink and blue spots all over. I just got a really good deal on some smithwicks and I didn’t pass it up so I hope the walleye take a liking to them


----------



## slipstream (Nov 20, 2012)

Kyle Martin said:


> Would you say that some p10s would do the trick or maybe elite 8s? I only have one bandit and it yellow with pink and blue spots all over. I just got a really good deal on some smithwicks and I didn’t pass it up so I hope the walleye take a liking to them


yes they both will be perfect


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Chrome black and orange seemed to be the commo denominator, yes p10 do the job as well.


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

Started day at 28/ 21 with no luck ran the boards at 35 45 55 75 and a hundred back not a single fish moved to deeper water and more East finish the day with 2 at 21in & the next 10 at around 24-25 in to get our 2 man limit, nice batch of fish for the fryer, biggest was 6.37lbs. Best lead was humblebee 50 back on outside board 1.3mph with alot of turns stalling the boards.


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

I run the opti-boards because I can see the lime green much better then yellow offshores, similar to the church boards, the last fish I went to pinch the clip to release the line & it broke off, anyone know where I can get a new release clip by next wkend ?.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

My cousin and I started at 9:00 and worked out to 46 ft. In front of the castle. Marks not as good as Monday but not bad. Ran bandits and Husky Jerks 70 to 80 ft back with no weight. Speed 1.5 with some zig zagging. Got are 2 man limit by 12:00. Little better quality then Monday. We then perch fished with emeralds with high hopes. We only caught 1 perch. Action was on with nice white bass and walleyes. I believe if we started perch fishing we could of limited with walleyes. Caught this 10 pounder perchin with a ultralight. Thought it was a sheephead. 
Great time with my cousin and the other boaters out there. Guys were very respectful. True diehards out there. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

Nice job Mobil4 !!!. I said about a week ago, someone will prolly catch a hawg walleye out perching soon.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Stevo said:


> I run the opti-boards because I can see the lime green much better then yellow offshores, similar to the church boards, the last fish I went to pinch the clip to release the line & it broke off, anyone know where I can get a new release clip by next wkend ?.


Steve I run the same boards . Front or back clip. If it's the front one you can use an offshore snap. You will have to do a little modification to the opti arm. I have changed all mine. Erie outfitters has them. I think they are around $12.00. That being said, I'm sure I have a they old opti clips in my garage. You are welcome to use them . I'll dig them out monday evening. I have your phone number.


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

Tough day of fishing for Everyone today!!!. Did have the pleasure of taking fellow OGF'er RedThirty out today with a co-worker. We tried near Cranberry Creek with lil to no success but managed 3 keepers before the rain came all in all a good day of fishing being able to get out this late in season & meeting new people that like to catch fish as much as I do. Best results were crankbait out 10' then 3 oz the out another 50' flatline which caught 2, & crankbait out 110 before board. Best of luck to everyone willing to bear it out today in these cold weather situations.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Had a great day . It was a pleasure fishing with you.


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

Took advantage of the nice weather before it turns cold in a couple days & pulled the boat this a.m., washed the bottom & parked along side of garage until spring. Good Luck to all you Die-hard Fishermen !!!.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Steve. Thanks for all your great reporting throughout the season. Hopefully we get a nice spring and you are back out there soon chasing walleye


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Stevo,
Thanks for the reports. Nice Aquasport there. Wouldn't trade mine for another boat.
Rickerd


----------

